# Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO



## AlienMenace

Hello all;

Question:  I am in the process of building a new machine.  I have 8gb 
G. Skill Sniper 1866. If I put the heat sink in a push config. I will have trouble when I get the second set of ram in. I am going to have a total of 16gb in the computer. The bottom of the fan will hit the spreader. 

I was wondering if I put the fan in a *pull* config. If I would get the same amount of air. This is the real question?

Or I could turn the heat sink around and point it to the top of my new case when I get it, end of this month. It is going to be the "*COOLER MASTER HAF 922 RC-922M-KKN3-GP Black Steel + Plastic and Mesh Bezel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case with USB 3.0 and Black Interior*". And have it blow out the top instead of the back.

Thank you
Alienmenace


----------



## claptonman

Set the fan up like this:






Have the fan you can see be an intake into the CPU cooler. Add another fan to the other side taking away air from the cooler.

To fit it over the RAM, take the intake fan off and put the fan in. Clip the fan in as low as you can, not touching the RAM since it might vibrate. It will cool it enough.


----------



## AlienMenace

Thank you for your quick reply "Claptonman". But , looking at your picture of the cooler. It doesn't look like your memory is in the number 1 slot. Looks to me that your memory are in 2 and 4 slots. bypassing the fan. But I was jacking around with it more and by moving my fan up a little, I get the air flow that I need and still clear the number 1 slot.
All four of my banks will be filled. And I was thinking of the Push - Pull like yours setup also.

Thank you again.


----------

